# ZTE nubia Red Magic



## theFOoL (May 1, 2018)

*



			The Red Magic smartphone was designed with one thing in mind: delivering a more complete gaming experience on mobile. BASIC PARAMETERS: Dimensions: 158.1*74.9*9.5(6.8) mm Weight: 185g Material: Anodized Aluminum CPU: Qualcomm® Snapdragon™ 835 (up to 2.45GHz) GPU: Adreno 540 RAM: 8 GB LPDDR4X Storage: 128 GB UFS2.1 2-LANE Ports: USB 2.0, Type-C, Dual nano-SIM slot, 3.5mm audio jack Battery: 3800 mAh
		
Click to expand...

*

Would so want this Phone... just because of the Looks

*


*

*

*

*

*​


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (May 1, 2018)

I want it because I like ZTE phones...
I'm using va V8 Blade pro right now..


----------



## Shihab (May 1, 2018)

I see that mid-2000 era PC case design philosophy (or lack thereof) has finally reached the mobile sector. I wouldn't have a doubted a thing if that picture was tagged an NZXT chassis.

Decent specs at a decent price, but Lenovo's won me over with their Motos. Don't think I'd have considered coughing up the asking price for this one even if I liked the design.

Just a thought, but I think attaching the image of the red coloured version would've been a little bit more... apt.


----------



## theFOoL (May 1, 2018)

Updated OP with Red&Black case versions Images***


----------



## flmatter (May 1, 2018)

I would be more excited if it had the snapdragon 845.  nice looking phone though.


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 20, 2018)

Shihabyooo said:


> I see that mid-2000 era PC case design philosophy (or lack thereof) has finally reached the mobile sector. I wouldn't have a doubted a thing if that picture was tagged an NZXT chassis.
> 
> Decent specs at a decent price, but Lenovo's won me over with their Motos. Don't think I'd have considered coughing up the asking price for this one even if I liked the design.
> 
> Just a thought, but I think attaching the image of the red coloured version would've been a little bit more... apt.



Same here, Moto G5 Plus owner, brilliant phone, no nonsense etc.

I'm not seeing enough differentiation in terms of performance to even remotely justify 'gaming' phones. Or phone gaming, in fact, but that's me.


----------



## theFOoL (Dec 20, 2018)

Funny when people think RGB in a phone or computer thinks it'll be 1000+ better when most when it's not! RGB is just a Fashion and nothing  more, like the Apple's Notch!!! Like now the whole Tiny circle for camera's is now becoming a thing which is far better then the wasted space of the notch!


----------



## Komshija (Dec 23, 2018)

rk3066 said:


> Funny when people think RGB in a phone or computer thinks it'll be 1000+ better when most when it's not! RGB is just a Fashion and nothing  more, like the Apple's Notch!!! Like now the whole Tiny circle for camera's is now becoming a thing which is far better then the wasted space of the notch!


Exactly. In most cases RGB lighting represents a perfect example of a very bad taste. Sometimes RGB can look cool, with the right color choice , but now manufacturers are pushing RGB everywhere. A small discrete RGB lighting can look good, but usually there are so much of them on a single product that they look like a Brazilian Christmas tree. If they continue doing so, we'll soon have an RGB toilet paper and paper holder. Now if someone takes that idea and makes successful business out of it, mine is 30% of total profit or I'll sue them.

Anyways, RGB and/or plastic on the back of a smartphone - a complete lack of taste in my opinion.


----------



## theFOoL (Dec 23, 2018)

Komshija said:


> Anyways, RGB and/or plastic on the back of a smartphone - a complete lack of taste in my opinion.


That and the Toilet holder could be useful. Say the power goes out while in there


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 23, 2018)

RGB on a phone, Yuck


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 23, 2018)

Durvelle27 said:


> RGB on a phone, Yuck



Screen is bright enough for that, no sense in additional battery power being wasted


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 23, 2018)

looks good but when replacing the battery it will be harder


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 23, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> Same here, Moto G5 Plus owner, brilliant phone, no nonsense etc.
> 
> I'm not seeing enough differentiation in terms of performance to even remotely justify 'gaming' phones. Or phone gaming, in fact, but that's me.



I just dropped $283 free shipping on a Pocofone F1 -  6gb of ram, snapdragon 845, 4000 mah battery, same specs as 1k flagships.  just got it all setup last night actually.  was one heck of a buy. really loving it. can't believe it has the same specs as the 1k flagships. i thought the screen would be crap on it since not OLED, but it turned out to be pretty decent after some calibration.

i can finally sell my zte axon 7 mini for around $50 now, still a good phone, had it for 3 years and its still mint condition. hoping to get $50 out of it to bring down the cost of my new upgrade


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 23, 2018)

pocophone is good but i dunno the camera should be better


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 23, 2018)

micropage7 said:


> pocophone is good but i dunno the camera should be better



I use black electrical tape for all my cameras, phones, front and back, and laptops.  I never have need for a camera, so I could care less honestly.


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 23, 2018)

micropage7 said:


> pocophone is good but i dunno the camera should be better



That's why some devoted people over at XDA-developers has exportet the Google Pixel 3 camera app and made it work for a lot of other phones also the Pocophone F1: https://www.xda-developers.com/google-camera-port-hub/


----------



## silentbogo (Dec 23, 2018)

SD835 is kind of boring on today's landscape.
There will also be a Red Magic Mars with SD845, but let's not forget that 855 is also on the way in 2019.

What I don't like is that some of the features are very odd or outdated:
1) USB2.0, even if you have high-speed UFS2.1 storage? Really?
2) That fingerprint scanner may cause some problems. Plus that sharp angular design will be hard to clean from dirt and grime.
3) No dual-camera and no mention of primary cam supporting wide-angle or being good at HDR or low-light shots. I know it's a questionable benefit for some, but my Nokia's secondary monochromatic cam was a lifesaver when it comes to picture clarity (especially for text, labels, document scanning etc).
4) There's a false appearance of being sturdy and rugged. In reality it's so bad, that one of the reviewers cracked his screen after a laughable 10cm drop (see spoiler below)
5) It's a "gaming" smartphone that uses a regular LCD. Not even overclocked to 75Hz, and definitely out of competition for 90-120Hz "real" gaming phones...
6) No NFC
7) Price...  Right now it is listed at €389 on the official website, which is more than a typical price of an SD845-based smartphone, or nearly on-par with some upcoming SD855 beasts.

Review here:


Spoiler















P.S. My suspicions about the camera were almost accurate. Most review mentions lackluster HDR and bad low-light image quality.


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 23, 2018)

silentbogo said:


> SD835 is kind of boring on today's landscape.
> There will also be a Red Magic Mars with SD845, but let's not forget that 855 is also on the way in 2019.
> 
> What I don't like is that some of the features are very odd or outdated:
> ...


Looks like 'gaming' phone got average camera so you can't expect more than just faster engine


----------



## silentbogo (Dec 23, 2018)

micropage7 said:


> Looks like 'gaming' phone got average camera so you can't expect more than just faster engine


If only the "engine" part was true, and not more marketing BS.
It's basically just as fast as my Nokia 8, or as OnePlus 5T, or even the . Clocks for both large and small cores are exactly the same (2.45GHz && 1.9GHz respectively).
ZTE


Spoiler






Nokia 8


Spoiler


----------



## theFOoL (Jan 17, 2019)

^^^That User=Scam


----------

